# [SOLVED] Need help upgrading!



## cjone107 (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey TSF! Recently had our old, terribly non-functional PC replaced due to warranty after it was flooded on the way to the repair shop! (About time! )

Anyhow, with the upcoming release of Diablo III and other games, as well as university (games programming and multimedia) I'm going to be needing an upgrade. I have a few questions about compatibility as I am only planning on upgrading a few parts, and I'm worried about them conflicting or not being supported by my current hardware.

Current Specs:

CPU: Pentium Dual Core ES5400 (2.7GHz)
RAM: 2.00GB DDR2
GPU: Nvidia Geforce 8400GS
Motherboard: Gigabyte G41M-Combo (S-Series)
Windows 7 32-Bit


I'm currently using a 24" HD monitor, and this video card doesn't seem to support the huge resolution (1920x1080) too well, as my FPS in games drops to about 2. D:

I believe the problem is my video card, but upgrading the RAM wouldn't hurt either. I have my eyes set on these bad boys:

-------------------------------

Umart Online

Sapphire ATI HD6950 2GB DDR5 card.

Umart Online

G-Skill 8GB DDR3 1600MHz RAM

---------------------------------

I'm worried that my Motherboard won't support 1600hz RAM, as it says 1333 on the case. Does this mean that it simply won't work with 1600? Or does it slow the speed to 1333 to compensate. (I plan on upgrading everything later on down the road, including the motherboard.)

If it doesn't support it, would you guys recommend upgrading the motherboard now, or purchasing a 1333 speed RAM instead?

Can anyone also point out any other complications this upgrade might cause, the main ones I've found are the RAM and the size of the ATI card (it might not fit in my case).

-----------------------

As for the specs, I can't find any free program like Everest since it was discontinued, can someone suggest a program to link my whole system instead of just what I know? Thanks. 



__________
Budget: How much money are you willing to spend on the new build? 

-Around $400-550 upgrading.

Brands: Are there any brands of components you want or don't want?

-Nah not really, preferably G-Skill RAM but that's really it.

Multitasking: Will you be multitasking with this computer and if so, how much?

-Yes, internet tabs, games, MSN/Skype as well as other programs that I use to record/edit music and videos.

Gaming: Will you be gaming and if so, how much and how new are the games?

-Lots  WoW, Counter Strike: Source, HoN, as well as Diablo III, maybe CoD (basically any new game n_n)

Calculations: Will you be doing any intense calculations or media encoding?

-Not much, some rendering of songs/videos but nothing too often.

Overclocking: Do you plan on overclocking and if so, how much?

-Not keen on it as I don't understand it much, if I do it won't be much.

Storage: How much storage will you need and what will you be storing?

-I may need to upgrade to 1TB HDD at some point, but at the moment it's fine.

Case: Do you want help selecting a case and if so, how big do you want it?

-Big enough to fit the video card I have my eyes set on, if my current one is too small.

Accessories: Do you want a keyboard, mouse, or other items included?

Recycled Components: Will you be reusing any components you already have?

-I plan to keep everything, and hopefully will only need to upgrade the GPU and RAM.

Monitor: If you want a monitor, what size do you want and should it be widescreen?

Stores: Do you have any online stores that you prefer to purchase from?

Umart Computer Notebook&PC Parts - Umart Online® Your one stop Computer Shop for computer parts,notebook and new system

Location: What country do you live in?

Australia.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help upgrading!*

2X2GB of 1333 RAM would be more than sufficient and no worries about the speed.
The 6950 is a very capable GPU. 
Brand & Model of the PSU? A good quality 650W minimum for the 6950.


----------



## cjone107 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Need help upgrading!*



Tyree said:


> 2X2GB of 1333 RAM would be more than sufficient and no worries about the speed.
> The 6950 is a very capable GPU.
> Brand & Model of the PSU? A good quality 650W minimum for the 6950.


Oops forgot CPU hahaha 

Corsair TX650 Watt, after being recommended by Dai to upgrade to Corsair 

So definately stick with 1333? I'm sure that's also the cheaper alternative. I've read threads about overclocking them to 1600hz but I'm kinda afraid I might incinerate my computer 

Thanks for the quick reply Tyree


----------



## cjone107 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Need help upgrading!*

Oh also, forgot to mention this is my last post ^^

The G-Skill Ripjaw RAM (which I'm rather keen on, as I've heard it's very good) has a list of "Qualified Motherboards", I'm unsure of whether these are the ONLY supported motherboards, or if they're just ones they've been tested on.

Unfortunately, mine isn't in the list.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help upgrading!*

My apologies about the RAM. Your Mobo is DDR2 up to 800MHz.


----------



## cjone107 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Need help upgrading!*



Tyree said:


> My apologies about the RAM. Your Mobo is DDR2 up to 800MHz.


GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41M-Combo (rev. 1.3)

Eh? The box and the mobo's site both say DDR3-1333hz supporting up to 8GB RAM. :\


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help upgrading!*

That board supports both DDR2 and DDR3. You can only run one or the other, but not both at the same time.


----------



## cjone107 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Need help upgrading!*

DDR3 it is  thanks hahaha n_n


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help upgrading!*

My bad and my apologies about the RAM!
Thanks Amd_Man for clearing it up.


----------



## cjone107 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Need help upgrading!*

Sorry to bump an old thread, but thought this would be better than making a new one.

I just need to ensure that my Gigabyte G41M-Combo will be able to support the 6950HD, i've read some posts saying that there will be compatibility issues and that the motherboard will slow the video card down. 

Let me know <3 <3


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help upgrading!*

It will work just fine. Even if your board is Pci-e x16 2.0 and the cards 2.1 it will revert to 2.0 specifications. You will not notice the speed difference at all.


----------



## cjone107 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Need help upgrading!*

Awesome! Thanks guys, now I won't need to spend another $200 upgrading my mobo and $250 on a cpu...

at least for now!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Need help upgrading!*

Your welcome and let us know how it goes.


----------



## cjone107 (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: Need help upgrading!*

runs perfectly, trucks games like Crysis on high graphics 

thanks TSF! <3


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Need help upgrading!*

You're welcome and we're glad we could be of assistance.


----------

